# 2015 Christmas Gift Cheese - Aged - Smoked - Waxed



## mr t 59874 (Mar 27, 2015)

*                                          Mr. T's  Christmas 2015 Gift Cheese*













000_0241.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Mar 27, 2015






                                                 3.5-year-old Cheddar













000_0251.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Mar 27, 2015






It took 20 hours of light white smoke to reach the desired color. Used 2 pounds of Pitmaster pellets with AMNPS 

in a remote iron stove 8 feet away.  Highest temperature reached during smoke, 68.5°.













000_0253.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Mar 27, 2015






20 hours of smoke compared to non-smoked.  The streaks in the cheese were caused by the

1/4 cup of moisture that leached from the aging cheese while in it's original packaging.













000_0257.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Mar 27, 2015






Pie pan used for dipping.













000_0254.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Mar 27, 2015






First coat of wax applied at 240° to deter mold growth.  Additional two coats applied at 160°.













000_0255.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Mar 27, 2015






Info tags applied to still wet second coat.













000_0256.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Mar 27, 2015






After three coats of wax, it is now ready for further aging or until the Holidays.

*Note: *  The cheese rested overnight before waxing.  A taste test revealed a very mild non-bitter taste.

            I cannot over-emphasize the importance of using a remote smoke generator in order to cool and clean the

              smoke prior to it's coming into contact with the cheese. It eliminates much if not all of any bitter taste.

*Related Threads:*  My Cold Smoking Options w/Q - View

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

Tom


----------



## sota d (Mar 27, 2015)

Looks great Tom. My God, everyone is smoking cheese today and it all looks so good! I'm drooling here! Thanks for posting, David.


----------



## shannont (Mar 27, 2015)

WOW this looks great. Thanks for the pics it makes me want to get on it right now.


----------



## rmmurray (Mar 27, 2015)

That looks great. I hope one of those blocks has my name on it[emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## jted (Mar 28, 2015)

Tom,

Thanks for the idea and the info. I think I understand using the 4 year old cheese. Did you do anything to the original packaging while it aged?

Did you just keep it cool in a dark place? Once again thanks Jted


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 28, 2015)

RMMurray said:


> That looks great. I hope one of those blocks has my name on it[emoji]128521[/emoji]


You never know what Santa might have in his bag.

T


Sota D said:


> Looks great Tom. My God, everyone is smoking cheese today and it all looks so good! I'm drooling here! Thanks for posting, David.


Thank you and your welcome.

T


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 28, 2015)

shannont said:


> WOW this looks great. Thanks for the pics it makes me want to get on it right now.


Thanks and your welcome.

T


----------



## driedstick (Mar 28, 2015)

WOW That looks great I always do like 3hrs of smoke,  would this be like a mailbox contraption 8ft away?? I will have to give it a try

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 28, 2015)

jted said:


> Tom,
> 
> Thanks for the idea and the info. I think I understand using the 4 year old cheese. Did you do anything to the original packaging while it aged?
> 
> Did you just keep it cool in a dark place? Once again thanks Jted


jted, your welcome.  There are two mindsets when aging cheese such as this. One is to age in the original packaging, the other is to wax, I do both.  If aging in the original packaging keep an eye on it for mold formation.  Sadly some packaging is better than the other. If mold is detected, remove the mold and vac seal or wax.

Hard cheeses may be kept at 70° or less.  I have found the warmer the cheese the faster it ages.  For example, the above cheese was kept on the kitchen counter for over a month before all the stars aligned for the smoke and wax.  Normally for convenience purposes, the hard cheeses are kept in a cupboard in the garage, which is heated to 50° during the winter.  When the weather begins to warm, it  is then placed in the reach in cooler at ± 35° where it is kept until Fall.

Hope this answered your questions,

Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 28, 2015)

driedstick said:


> WOW That looks great I always do like 3hrs of smoke,  would this be like a mailbox contraption 8ft away?? I will have to give it a try
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> DS


Thanks, DS,  

Mailbox contraption?  Mine is a piece of rare art.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    In addition to below.    My Cold Smoking Options w/Q - View



AMNPS inside stove

Keep us up to date.  If I can help, please ask.

Tom


----------



## b-one (Mar 28, 2015)

Bet that's some tasty cheese! Nice work as always!:drool


----------



## dls1 (Mar 28, 2015)

That's some great looking cheese, Tom. Very nice job, and a nice and thoughtful Christmas gift as well.

I agree with you about using a remote setup with some distance between the smoke generator and collector, and admire your setup. It sure is superior to my "Ghetto Cold Smoker" that I occasionally use - Cookshack electric smoker + a 8 ft. flexible aluminum duct + a large cardboard shipping box with strategically cut holes for smoke input and exhaust. The connections are secured, obviously, with duct tape. It works pretty good, but I like your setup much better.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 28, 2015)

dls1 said:


> That's some great looking cheese, Tom. Very nice job, and a nice and thoughtful Christmas gift as well.
> 
> I agree with you about using a remote setup with some distance between the smoke generator and collector, and admire your setup. It sure is superior to my "Ghetto Cold Smoker" that I occasionally use - Cookshack electric smoker + a 8 ft. flexible aluminum duct + a large cardboard shipping box with strategically cut holes for smoke input and exhaust. The connections are secured, obviously, with duct tape. It works pretty good, but I like your setup much better.


Thanks dls,  when it takes four years for the cheese to reach this point, I don't want to rush putting  the smoke on, of course the wax makes for a good presentation also.  Santa assures me that, only the ones who appreciated extra sharp cheese, smoked or plain, will be getting this.

Obviously you appreciate the advantage of a long run between the smoke generator and the collector.  The much cleaner smoke greatly reduces the need for a waiting period when smoking products such as cheese.  Although a waiting period is still needed for smoke equalization, the bitter surface is practically eliminated, allowing for immediate consumption.

There are times when you just have to use what is available in order to come up with a cold smoker. As you, I've been through a lot of cardboard boxes in my time. Expense is up to the user. 

The advantage of the cast iron stove is, it does a wonderful job acting as a heat sink. It absorbs a large amount of  heat generated by any smoke generator before the smoke gets to the stovepipe beginning its 8 ft. run to the collector, where it is cooled further. This action deposits much of the bitter material that would normally be on the product to the walls of the stove and pipe making what I call a clean and smooth smoke.

Tom


----------



## jted (Mar 28, 2015)

Tom,

Thanks for the information. Personal experience is always better that experimenting.  Jted


----------



## pcmyers23 (Mar 29, 2015)

That wax really makes it look impressive and thats some great lookin cheese. Also, 20 hrs in the smoke! Must REALLY make a difference how far away the smoke generator is from the cheese. I do mine in my WSM and only smoke it for 4 hrs right now.

Always enjoy your threads.


----------



## driedstick (Mar 29, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Thanks dls,  when it takes four years for the cheese to reach this point, I don't want to rush putting  the smoke on, of course the wax makes for a good presentation also.  Santa assures me that, only the ones who appreciated extra sharp cheese, smoked or plain, will be getting this.
> 
> Obviously you appreciate the advantage of a long run between the smoke generator and the collector.  The much cleaner smoke greatly reduces the need for a waiting period when smoking products such as cheese.  Although a waiting period is still needed for smoke equalization, the bitter surface is practically eliminated, allowing for immediate consumption.
> 
> ...


got it now,,, great post again thanks I will try the longer run from the amps to the MES Smoker - Thanks Tom


----------



## oregon smoker (Mar 29, 2015)

Tom,

as always looks great!!

waxing using the pie pan definitely would help with some of my dripping issues from full submersion and then resting on a raised screen waiting for the next coat.

Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 30, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> Tom,
> 
> as always looks great!!
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Believe me, I tried it all.  This seems to be the easiest for me.  Although waxing is time-consuming, it gives me a chance to be closer to the cheese. 

Tom


----------



## eman (Mar 30, 2015)

Mr T is smoking 3 lb blocks of cheese. I smoke 4 oz blocks for 2 . 5 hrs. That is the reason for the long smokes. You can buy 4 yo aged black diamond cheese at sams club . It is so sharp it's almost sour. smoke it in 4 oz blocks for 2.5 hrs.  The reason i do 4 oz blocks is you can eat 4 oz in 1 sitting,, also i sell cheese and 4 oz of regular smoked cheese is $3.50 . 4 oz of the 4 yo is $7.00


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 31, 2015)

eman said:


> Mr T is smoking 3 lb blocks of cheese.                 also i sell cheese and 4 oz of regular smoked cheese is $3.50 . 4 oz of the 4 yo is $7.00


Small correction.  This was a 5# block cut into eights prior to smoking.  After waxing each smaller block weighs between 10.5 & 12 ounces. 

Thanks for the interesting info eman.

Example:













100_1608-1.jpg?t=1339447970



__ mr t 59874
__ Jun 11, 2012






Wow, at $1.75 an ounce, I better put a lock on my cooler.













016.jpg?t=1339447395



__ mr t 59874
__ Jun 11, 2012






Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks great Tom! 

Sure like smoking Tillamook CHEESUS!


----------



## humdinger (Mar 31, 2015)

Great job Tom. Once again I learned something (increase the distance between the cheese and the smoke source). And yes that was some good info from Eman.

About a year ago I got in the habit of writing the retail cost of the cheese onto the finished vac wrapped smoke cheese for that reason. It helps ensure I am saving the best stuff for guests who genuinely appreciate it! Some of my buddies are just wolves! lol


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 31, 2015)

Humdinger said:


> Great job Tom. Once again I learned something (increase the distance between the cheese and the smoke source). And yes that was some good info from Eman.
> 
> About a year ago I got in the habit of writing the retail cost of the cheese onto the finished vac wrapped smoke cheese for that reason. It helps ensure I am saving the best stuff for guests who genuinely appreciate it! Some of my buddies are just wolves! lol


Thanks Humdinger, Yes, increase the distance, you will be rewarded.

We shoot wolves out here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Tom


----------



## humdinger (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Thanks Humdinger, Yes, increase the distance, you will be rewarded.
> 
> We shoot wolves out here.
> 
> ...


For sure!

LOL - About 5 years ago, the lower peninsula of Michigan (the "mitten") started getting wolve sitings again. First time in about 115 years. Hunting for them is already a hot issue in Lansing so should be interesting.


----------



## dave17a (Apr 5, 2015)

This makes me want change setup, which is fine with us. 6 hrs. on AMPNS. Ya think there is a diferance on distance. Smoker below cheese or bacon.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 6, 2015)

dave17a said:


> This makes me want change setup, which is fine with us. 6 hrs. on AMPNS. Ya think there is a diferance on distance. Smoker below cheese or bacon.


Oh, yes.  I encourage you or any skeptic to do their own test, here's mine.  AMNPS & Smoke Daddy Myths?

Tom


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 6, 2015)

MR T, that is some scrumptious looking cheese !!!


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow!!! That looks awesome Tom!!!!

Points!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 7, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> MR T, that is some scrumptious looking cheese !!!


Thank you very much.  Yes, it is very good to say the least.

Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 7, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> Wow!!! That looks awesome Tom!!!!
> 
> Points!


Thank you Welshrarebit.

Tom


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 7, 2015)

Great post!  Good thread!

Thanks for the information Mr. T


----------



## whistech (Dec 21, 2015)

Mr T, that cheese is beautiful!    I don't know how I missed this when you first posted.     Where do you get your wax for the cheese?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 21, 2015)

whistech said:


> Mr T, that cheese is beautiful!    I don't know how I missed this when you first posted.     Where do you get your wax for the cheese? ​


It can readily be found on Amazon. If you live in a city, you could most likely find it in a home brewers or cheese makers supply store.  

T


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow Tom, very nice thread...  I'm gonna get some cheese going today or tomorrow ( it's on sale for $4.99 for a 2 lb brick) as I'm running low !  What a great & informative thread, thanks for posting it !


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 21, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow Tom, very nice thread... I'm gonna get some cheese going today or tomorrow ( it's on sale for $4.99 for a 2 lb brick) as I'm running low ! What a great & informative thread, thanks for posting it ! ​


Thank you WHB.  Just edited it to include another related thread.

Not a bad price on the cheese. 

Have fun and enjoy. 

Later,

Tom


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 23, 2015)

whistech said:


> Mr T, that cheese is beautiful!    I don't know how I missed this when you first posted.     Where do you get your wax for the cheese?


I get my cheese from New England Cheese Suppy, they have Red or Black color. whatever pan you use make it a dedicated pan for wax*. *everyone has a different system for melting below is a link to what i use. it is a dedicated SS pot (cheap from Wally World) and a dedicated probe so i can monitor the temp at all times.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/179424/my-first-waxing 

Tom


>


----------

